# Your dream betta



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to know what everyones dream betta fish is? It can be somthing near impossible but if you can dream it I wanna hear it.
My Dream betta would be a 
male crowntail
rastafarai
colors. ;-)
I would Name him either:
Bob Marley
Nesta
Macavelli​


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

A purely purple male. 

Black orchid halfmoon (but one with an unsual colour!)

A PINK butterdfly female. Real pink. 

A dragon betta...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

A pink dalmatian halfmoon....


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

A Purple male crowntail... maybe with some pink in the fins lol!I would be in love forever!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a purple crowntail! But no pink, he's more red-and-blueish. His name is Purple Haze. His brother Purple Rain was more a light bluey-purple. RIP Purple Rain.


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! A pink pearly crowntail would be awesome 8O​


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

any???? I tend to go for the underdog, like the plain blue vts but then I go and see a buetiful purple hm and then there is a crowntail.... and then a betta with sbd..... and then..... Well then I get them all


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't really care what kind of tail it is- but I'd love to have either a fully purple one or a black and red one <3


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

O I have a black and red crowntail :-D​


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

They're so cool looking- like they've got an attitude, y'know? lol


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Yup and he really does have an attitude XD​


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm currently in love with this guy.....


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

:shock: He's gorgeous:nicefish:​


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Knowone else has a dream betta?​


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

My Dream betta
In all honesty,
I love seeing thing healthy and very happy, 
When it comes to any creature That's my gold, 
My dream come true,

Coloration, Body, breed, just not important to me.
I have always had animals and they always come first before me,
I don't even eat until I have checked every creature in my care and fed them,
Then I can relax and feed myself.

So My dream betta is a happy betta


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

blue green VT


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

A solid orange male or female. Fin style doesnt make much difference. I still havent found an orange betta in the petsores near me and I dont really wanna have one shipped to me. Oh well, I guess I gotta just keep checking the stores every once in a while.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

My Walmart almost always has one or two orange VTs.  That's where I got Oliver!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea the walmarts near me dont carry fish.


----------

